# How does trickster Te manifest in an INFJ?



## LizkaLizka (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm still trying to figure out whether I'm an INTP or an INFJ, so are there any real-life examples of blind Te?

I always find my workspace somewhat organized whereas my ESTJ mom says it's a huge mess. 
I also hate explaining things, especially when it comes to teaching people who don't already have an understanding of how something works. Like, I get really frustrated when I have to explain my logic to people and they don't immediately get it.

Can anyone relate to this? If so, how can you develop your 7th function?


----------



## CR400AF (Feb 6, 2021)

They do not want to do things that are too factual, they could also be sensitive to be corrected on factual errors.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

You could also try looking at inferior Se in INFJ vs blind Se in INTP. I'm INFP and I'm pretty good at tuning out disturbances when I'm focusing on something whereas inferior Se is more likely to be nit-picky as hell when it comes to their environment.


----------



## LizkaLizka (Aug 18, 2021)

intranst said:


> You could also try looking at inferior Se in INFJ vs blind Se in INTP. I'm INFP and I'm pretty good at tuning out disturbances when I'm focusing on something whereas inferior Se is more likely to be nit-picky as hell when it comes to their environment.


I use my Se occasionally, whereas my Te is almost nonexistent. With the being nit-picky, I always found myself hating heat more so than anyone. I also find that I always have a part of me that constantly wants to engage in new experiences and coming back to the same place every day can be really boring so I would rather just stay home. I'm pretty picky about foods and stuff. Would that be inferior Se?


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether I'm an INTP or an INFJ, so are there any real-life examples of blind Te?
> 
> I always find my workspace somewhat organized whereas my ESTJ mom says it's a huge mess.
> I also hate explaining things, especially when it comes to teaching people who don't already have an understanding of how something works. Like, I get really frustrated when I have to explain my logic to people and they don't immediately get it.
> ...


I wouldn't say this is the realm of MBTI but rather Socionics.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe it's like when I think doing DIY (or really any project) will be a piece of cake, I know what the end result should look like and some abstract sense of the steps required to putting it together so it should be straightforward, no? But often times it feels like:






I'm sure inf-Se could play into it with being clumsy and awkward navigating. But having low-Te is a pain.
I'm just not all that efficient (it really shouldn't take me over 3 hours just to put up a shelf!), I'm cautious but if I throw that to the wind it often just comes off like I'm trying to impulsively storm through things just to get to the end result without care for procedure because I think I know what I'm doing. But that mostly happens when I'm stressed. I wish I could pause time to think through things because I don't like being under the pressure of deadlines. I also lowkey hate being told off for failing to follow rules that I can't make sense of and seem trivial.
Need to form cult so I can have a bunch of loyal minions doing a lot of the dirty work for me.


Oh and no, well, I don't mind explaining my logic necessarily, I just get a little surprised sometimes that I have to. ("makes perfect sense to me, why doesn't it make sense to you?") - what I really dislike is having to repeat my explanations continuously and they still don't seem to get it... then it's like talking to a brick wall!


----------



## LizkaLizka (Aug 18, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Oh and no, well, I don't mind explaining my logic necessarily, I just get a little surprised sometimes that I have to. ("makes perfect sense to me, why doesn't it make sense to you?") - what I really dislike is having to repeat my explanations continuously and they still don't seem to get it... then it's like talking to a brick wall!


Yeah I'm like that too. I can explain something once, but if the person doesn't catch on to my thinking I can easily give up explaining. So It's a lot easier for me to teach if the person just gets me ig.
E.g. when I have to explain a concept to someone, I will try my best to illustrate it through my own thought process. I would prefer to just give out answers tbh


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

LizkaLizka said:


> I get really frustrated when I have to explain my logic to people and they don't immediately get it.


When you explain something to your mom,did she get it quickly as you expected?



LizkaLizka said:


> I always find my workspace somewhat organized


"somewhat" organized.yeah can relate to that.


LizkaLizka said:


> I also hate explaining things, especially when it comes to teaching people who don't already have an understanding of how something works.


all Ti users can relate to that lol as they expect other people to be a Te user.


Well first of,remove(verify) all the bs belief that's holding back your thinking.Be wise about it,Te trickster when develops becomes a master function(in istj superego) which means you can't access it until you verify most of your belief(that's the price which is a lot because it's a matter going against your culture,belief or not) that you unconsiously hold and you know which resource you should look at to make your Ti conclusion more accurate.like Fi critic in wise state it knows how to be properly selfish (responsibly selfish) because that's what good for them(infj always put other people first before themselves which can lead them not actually growing) which in return make other people to mirror you and strengthen them.Simillarly, Te master knows who's opinions,views they should listen to,it does not necessarily mean from people who most people value(Fe) ,they look into those people outcomes(actually helping people and not for selfish purposes,achievements,etc) and they take on their system, approach, knowledge just enough to develop a Ti solution that people will use indefinitely that can change unfair systems or old system that does not bring any change to the society as a whole.As you probably know,ISTJ superego is systematic so their Te unconscious have something to do with changing the system either in a orderly or in a chaotic manner plus they have Si demon so they hate the conventional and want to bring about a whole new way of doing things basically with their Ni vision.

all i can say is just be "wise" who you should believe and that entirely depends on what your Ni vision and willingness to verify.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

LizkaLizka said:


> I use my Se occasionally, whereas my Te is almost nonexistent. With the being nit-picky, I always found myself hating heat more so than anyone. I also find that I always have a part of me that constantly wants to engage in new experiences and coming back to the same place every day can be really boring so I would rather just stay home. I'm pretty picky about foods and stuff. Would that be inferior Se?


I'd put my money on INFJ. I can't relate to thinking "I don't wanna go home since I'm bored of it" and INTPs probably experience something similar. As long as I feel comfortable at the place I'm returning to then it feels good coming back (Si). That said, I can also be kinda picky with food but I can always compromise for others. If I want something specific, food or otherwise, I'll just get it on my own time.


----------



## LizkaLizka (Aug 18, 2021)

Azmar said:


> When you explain something to your mom,did she get it quickly as you expected?


No, not really to be honest. She usually ends up saying that I have no brain and should just do what she says. She also says that I think too much about the future and act too little, and whenever I try to discuss things with her she thinks I'm trying to pull her into my weird conversations. I usually don't get to explain anything to my mom if I'm being honest because I always end up kind of doing what she says even if it seems like I disagree (she confirmed this so yeah). She rated my laziness 8/10 and my rationality 6/10... She said I'm barely anything like her lol... Yeah it do be hard sometimes. 

also thanks)


----------



## cocktaildress (Feb 13, 2021)

If you are an INFJ you have extraverted sensing which means you are really good at finding key information in your environment to develop yourself. You are really good at jumping into action at the exactly right moment. But since it is an inferior function, it means that you more often contemplating your own thoughts (NiTi) which relate to other people (Fe). You influence your environment. You care about how you look and how others look. It's very important to you. You like exciting new experiences. You are quite brave and not very fearful. You are also quite demanding of others (FeSe). You have high standards for other people's behaviour but don't actively try to change them. You would rather distance yourself (the infamous INFJ doorslam).


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> Maybe it's like when I think doing DIY (or really any project) will be a piece of cake, I know what the end result should look like and some abstract sense of the steps required to putting it together so it should be straightforward, no? But often times it feels like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello are you me


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether I'm an INTP or an INFJ, so are there any real-life examples of blind Te?
> 
> I always find my workspace somewhat organized whereas my ESTJ mom says it's a huge mess.
> I also hate explaining things, especially when it comes to teaching people who don't already have an understanding of how something works. Like, I get really frustrated when I have to explain my logic to people and they don't immediately get it.
> ...


Blind Te is usually manifested when you cling onto outdated thinking just because it's comfortable to you. For example, if all your life you were taught to put the toilet paper on the wrong way, but were given a single good reason for it and someone comes around to tell you the correct way, even if they have like 10 good reasons instead of just 1. Te Trickster will usually get pissed and be like. "You don't know what I know, okay?" and not even want to think about what the other person is presenting.

You develop it by being humble, and knowing that even though your Ti child is super powerful, sometimes things change, and you have to adjust your beliefs. Verify, Verify, Verify before you commit to anything rash. And by verify, I mean actually find out the truth, not just find an echo chamber that agrees with you. INFJs get stuck in those sometimes.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I had an ISFJ co-worker once whom we found it impossible to make her go with a ''One size fits all'' system. We kept coming up with plans to help things run smoother, she just could not for the life of her stick to it for more than one day. It was always ''I forgot'' or ''I don't get the point of this''.

So I think IxFJs can only deal with technical issues their own way and it's entirely dependent on the circumstances.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether I'm an INTP or an INFJ, so are there any real-life examples of blind Te?
> 
> I always find my workspace somewhat organized whereas my ESTJ mom says it's a huge mess.
> I also hate explaining things, especially when it comes to teaching people who don't already have an understanding of how something works. Like, I get really frustrated when I have to explain my logic to people and they don't immediately get it.
> ...











Understanding INFJ Darkness: Getting to Know the INFJs Shadow Functions


“Knowing your darkness is the best method for dealing with the darkness of other people.” – Carl Jung, INFJ INFJs are very complex, insightful individuals who rely primarily on four cognitive functions: Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Feeling, Introverted Thinking, and Extraverted Sensing...



www.psychologyjunkie.com













The 8 Cognitive Functions and How INFJs Use Them - INFJ Blog


The INFJ's cognitive functions are Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Feeling, Introverted Thinking and Extraverted Sensing. Learn more about the functions.




infjblog.com













INFJ Woman


NFJ Woman is a blog and community for the MBTI INFJ personality type. We are Introverted, intuitive, feeling and judging.




www.infjwoman.com






__
https://einsteintp.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F139439975342


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

Stevester said:


> I had an ISFJ co-worker once whom we found it impossible to make her go with a ''One size fits all'' system. We kept coming up with plans to help things run smoother, she just could not for the life of her stick to it for more than one day. It was always ''I forgot'' or ''I don't get the point of this''.
> 
> So I think IxFJs can only deal with technical issues their own way and it's entirely dependent on the circumstances.


Yes! Except it's an XXFJ thing in general. Low Si/Te sucks. Not only do we not remember your name, but we don't remember EXACTLY what you wanted us to do, because we were too busy figuring it out for ourselves.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Understanding INFJ Darkness: Getting to Know the INFJs Shadow Functions
> 
> 
> “Knowing your darkness is the best method for dealing with the darkness of other people.” – Carl Jung, INFJ INFJs are very complex, insightful individuals who rely primarily on four cognitive functions: Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Feeling, Introverted Thinking, and Extraverted Sensing...
> ...


ay that's pretty accurate


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Understanding INFJ Darkness: Getting to Know the INFJs Shadow Functions
> 
> 
> “Knowing your darkness is the best method for dealing with the darkness of other people.” – Carl Jung, INFJ INFJs are very complex, insightful individuals who rely primarily on four cognitive functions: Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Feeling, Introverted Thinking, and Extraverted Sensing...
> ...


There's a typo. that Si is long term memory so infj use more of their short term memory.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Understanding INFJ Darkness: Getting to Know the INFJs Shadow Functions
> 
> 
> “Knowing your darkness is the best method for dealing with the darkness of other people.” – Carl Jung, INFJ INFJs are very complex, insightful individuals who rely primarily on four cognitive functions: Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Feeling, Introverted Thinking, and Extraverted Sensing...
> ...



👀 Well. These are very accurate. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm still trying to figure out whether I'm an INTP or an INFJ, so are there any real-life examples of blind Te?


No there are no shadow or blind roles which you can conciously see and learn to use  No matter how hard you try, they won't become consiously visible and useful.



> I always find my workspace somewhat organized whereas my ESTJ mom says it's a huge mess.


It's her personal preference - to keep things clean. I consider myself being same type as her but my desk is like a mess and same with my NTJ partner - it's matter of personal preference and optimization of tasks, We don't feel it being important to clean it up every moment. Not a good type indicator at all.



> Can anyone relate to this? If so, how can you develop your 7th function?


Unconcious unfortunately can't really be developed or used in actually efficient ways. I'm still wondering why people type themselves based on unconcious, instead of focusing on their dom/aux as the latter are what actually matters  And those are preettyy different for infj/intp.

You seem to struggle deciding between meanings T and F although those are pretty different judging styles (very robustly said: impersonal vs guts). And also guessing between pretty different types. Are you sure you're one of them at all and why (not that I'm saying you can't be them as very little information is available)? My first suggestion is to try to understand if you're F or T, then which perception (S or N) and then if you're perception or judging dom (this also enables to see what those things mean at all and is pretty different way of getting the world, not just that one is stronger than another) - given that you doubt between intp and infj the latter choice obviously doesn't make difference yet for you


----------



## pyrrho (Aug 26, 2021)

It looks like nobody knows what Te trickster is on this thread.


----------

